# After many years - a new build.



## Hado (May 17, 2008)

Greetings all. 

I've been trying to make the best out of my current system for a few years now, upgrading Video Cards and adding more RAM as time went by, but I fear it's really starting to show its age + a few problems have started to "pop" up as I've noticed three of my mobo's capacitors have sprouted some crusty brown volcano shaped goop. cd/dvd drive failing , and as you can suspect, some poor performance on many of today's games.

Current specs: 

ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
Athlon 2600 XP Barton (OCed to 2800)
1GB RAM
X800 (OCed to XT PE)
XP Pro

Ancient compared to most machines on here.  The only thing I can really salvage would be my 2x 80GB SATA drives, Sound Card, Samsung 19" monitron and possibly my PS (450W enough?)

I've done some research and to go with my budget of $850 USD  (Cheaper would be better) I've come up with the following to be purchased towards the end of this month:

Planned Build:

Case - Cooler Master 690 - $69.99
Mobo-  GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L - $109.99
Video Card - PNY 9600GT - $159.99
Power Supply - Thermaltake Purepower 500W - $64.99
CPU -Intel E8200 - $184.99
Memory - G.Skill 2GB - $44.99
HDD - Seagate 250GB - $64.99
CD/DVD Drive - Samsung - 24.99
OS - Vista Home Premium 32-Bit - $94.99
Total = 819.91


Need advice on :

CPU - Should I stick with the E8200 or go with a 3.0GHz E6850. (Both currently priced the same)

Video Card - Decided on the PNY simply for the Frontlines FoW bundle, and have a few friends currently playing it. Open to other video card suggestions that'll give greater bang for the buck regardless of added bundles. Torn between 9600GT and 8800GT, but open to 3870 also.

OS - Decided on Home Premium as I figured some of the added features of Vista Ultimate would go unused. 

Any tips, comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## spearman914 (May 17, 2008)

For the suggestions:

CPU-Stick with E8200
Video Card-If you like to save more money get an XFX 8800 GT since it comes with a free CoD4 game. If you like to not void your warranty but still want to overclock then get Evga. Evga cards come overclocked so how could you void the card if you overclocked a overclocked card???? Also what resolution do you game at. If you are gaming at low res. then theres no point of buying a 9600 or 8800gt.
OS-DX10 games = Vista Home Premium 32-bit, DX9 games= XP Pro or ,XP 32-Bit


----------



## Hado (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Re. Video Card - Since I doubt I'll be springing for a new monitor any time soon I'll be sticking with my Samsung 940BF 19" @ 1280x1024

I'm mostly into FPS type games (CoD4, BF2, ET:QW), so I figured getting either a 9600GT or 8800GT could benefit future games.

Cheers,
-Hado


----------



## calvary1980 (May 17, 2008)

the 2 most important components that should be selected first are the Power Supply and Video Card you should only go cheap on the Video Card if your display is going to hold you back (which it is) you want to create a balance the E8200 is very powerful infact you will find people selling them on this very forum because it's more than they need, drop down to the E6850 or if you want a compromise get the  E7200. The more money you shed the more options you will have for a Gaming Keyboard, Gaming Mouse, Gaming Surface, Headset, Case Fans and other small Accessories that have eluded your mind.

I would select these Corsair 450VX, XFX 8800GS 384, E2160, Actic Cooling Freezer Pro 7, GSkill 2x2 (for Vista) the 8800GS comes with a copy of Call of Duty 4 and Double Life-time Warranty. 8800GS 384 will win in every benchmark at that resolution over the 9600GT, the 9600GT doesn't improve until 1600x resolution due to it's extra memory and bus. your probably thinking E2160? but read this article first http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-dual-core,1683.html

good luck doll. 

- Christine


----------



## spearman914 (May 17, 2008)

1280 x 1024, then go for what calvary said.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 17, 2008)

yea do what the femme fatale said, *shake fist* 

- Christine


----------



## Hado (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.

The 8800GS is something I had not researched or even considered, but from the looks of it a pretty decent performer. (Even though going from 512MB video ram to 384MB just feels so wrong + I already have CoD4 )

Re. E2160, wow, I had no idea it had such potential. Definitely worth looking into, especially at the kind of price.

Cheers,
-Hado


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2008)

Some of Christine's suggestions are good, though I would make a few adjustments. I would definately go with a 8800GT. You get more for your money, and the 8800GT's are running at a ridiculous price these days. Power Supply..Corsair makes great psu, but if you go with that 450VX you are really limiting your ability to upgrade. I'd go with a HX520, at least.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

Go with this board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043

When I got mine it supported my E7200(a 45nm just like the E8200) out of the box and did 3.2ghz on stock volts so I highly recommend it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Go with this board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043
> 
> When I got mine it supported my E7200(a 45nm just like the E8200) out of the box and did 3.2ghz on stock volts so I highly recommend it.



Yeah, really nice board here. Though the Gigabyte is not a bad option, and it is cheaper. I think it also depends how much overclocking you are doing, and how experienced you are with manipulating the bios. DFI bios is one of the more complex to tweak.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 18, 2008)

Hado has too much it's like putting a F1 Engine in a Truck and the speed limit is 40. 8800GT is too much and I highly doubt hes going to shell out another $300 after spending $800 for a quality monitor. the 450VX is one the best 450 watt Power Supplies it's dead quiet, cool, uses hitachi caps and has 4 heatsinks.

- Christine


----------



## calvary1980 (May 18, 2008)

wheres Wile when I need him 

- Christine


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> wheres Wile when I need him
> 
> - Christine



LOL, no need to be defensive. Your ideas are good. I'm just always looking at spending enough to give yourself room for flexibility later. Better power supply= adding more components if he wants. 8800GT= Ability to play new games at higher frame rates.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 18, 2008)

you try carrying epic breasts and we will see how defensive you get! 

- Christine


----------



## philbrown23 (May 18, 2008)

I would personally get the Ati HD3850 as they are as low as $109, and get a better psu, because 450 watts does not leave much headroom for add ons or overclocking high, because as you clock the cpu higher it consumes much more power, I would get the pc power and cooling or pc-p&c 610 silencer, a much more superior psu for just pennies more.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you try carrying epic breasts and we will see how defensive you get!
> 
> - Christine



EPIC BREASTS!!!! woooohoooooo!!!! sweet!!


----------



## calvary1980 (May 18, 2008)

are you kidding me! it uses high quality components found on power supplies at $200 lol you underestimate the 450VX.



> DFI DK T2RS// Intel E8200@3.8ghz// 2x2gb Corsair DHX // Nvidia Gainward 8800GT 512mb dual-slot//Raid 0 2x250GB WD 2500YS // Creative Audigy 7.1/24biti // *Corsair 450VX* // Antec SLK3000B -> All on Vista x64





> Q6600 @ 3.2ghz w/ Tuniq Tower 120 | Gigabyte P35-DS3L |
> 2gb Super Talent PC6400 | BFG 8800GT OC 512mb (740/1854/1980) w/ Accelero S1 Turbo |
> *Corsair 450VX PSU* | Cooler Master Elite 330 Case | Windows XP Pro | 3dMark06 14,716





> E4400@3.2GHz (10x320 1.47v) Ninja Mini | GA-P35-DS3L | 4x1GiB OCZ DDR2 800 | EVGA 8600GTS | Lian Li PC-7B | *Corsair 450VX* | Dell 2005FPW





> Origen AE S10V/*Corsair 450*/Asus P5E-VM /Q6600 zalman 8700nt/2GB DDR1066/750GB Samsung Spinpoint/Leadtek LP 8500GT/2 x Avermedia Combo PCI-E/LGHDDVD-BlueRay-External/Vista





> intel e2200 @ 3.15, asus 8800gt @650-960, gigabyte ds3l
> 2gb gskill ddr2 800 ram @875, *corsair 450* watt psu 160gb sata hd and 200gb ide hd,750gb sata
> lg dvd burner, transformer sunbeam case. logitech 2.1 speakers, logitech g11 keyboard. 19in 1440-900 monitor





> AMD Athlon 5200+ Dual Core (OC'd to 3.1GHz) 4 GB Patriot DDR2 800 PC 6400 BFG Geforce 8800 GT Asus M2N-Sli Deluxe Mobo *Corsair 450 Watt* PSU (80+ Cert) Coolermaster CM690 Case ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler Seatgate 320 GB 7200 RPM HD Windows Vista Home Premium





> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 Ghz 45nm Wolfsdale Evga Nvidia 8800GT 512mb GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L Rev. 2.0 LGA775 Corsair DDR2 2 GB Ram 4-4-4-12 Coolermaster 690 Case *Corsair 450VX* PSU Samsung 500 GB Spinpoint hard drive Dual layer Dvd Burner Vista Ultimate





> E4600 Gigabyte P35-DS3L 4Gb G.Skill PC6400
> eVGA 9800GTX *Corsair 450VX* Scythe Ninja GPU: Accelero S1, Custom unisink set





> 2gb DDR2 800 Super Talent @ 5-5-5-15 AMD Athlon 64X2 65 Watt 5200 (2mb L2 cache) @ 2.6ghz *Corsair 450VX* 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked edition--720mhz core clock and 2ghz memory clock



- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 18, 2008)

when talkin' PSU's it's all about quality, not quantity. 

the Vx is a stout performer and should work well


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 18, 2008)

7200 proc  8800GS vid ard


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2008)

Feel better now, Christine?  I'm certainly not underestimating Corsair psu's. I just think it's worthwhile to get slightly more power for your money, hence the CORSAIR HX520 suggestion.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 18, 2008)

I feel great, got my "jizz" level back. my point is the Corsair 450VX is $40 cheaper (than 520HX), e2160 is $116 cheaper and the 8800GS 384 is $40 cheaper. now he has what he wants and it will cost him -$196 less, last time I checked saving money was a good thing 

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 18, 2008)

calvary youre funny


----------



## philbrown23 (May 19, 2008)

I disagree christine! actually no I dont I just want you to say epic breasts again!! I quoted that!!!


----------



## hat (May 19, 2008)

Hado said:


> Case - Cooler Master 690 - $69.99
> Mobo-  GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L - $109.99
> Video Card - PNY 9600GT - $159.99
> Power Supply - Thermaltake Purepower 500W - $64.99
> ...


Looks good. You can just easily OC the E8200, past 6850 speeds, and it will run cooler cause it's 45nm. You might not think it runs cool though cause of the faulty temp sensor all 45nm processors have... and you'll want to replace that dinky cooler they ship you wether you plan to OC or not. I suggest

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233001

The corsair 450vx is a good psu like everyone has been saying. I'm living proof.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 23, 2008)

did she ever say epic breasts again? man that was cool


----------



## Exavier (May 23, 2008)

oh dear..I like, froze when I read that 
and wait, did she say "jizz level"? D:

I'm using a Corsair HX620, beast of a PSU, if I go peltier I'll use an additional HX420 because the range is so quiet..


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you try carrying epic breasts and we will see how defensive you get!
> 
> - Christine



That caught my attention! 

The Oxford Dictionary's definition of "Epic".....................................

*"Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size"*


----------

